# Little water damage on slide out by trim that holds the vinyl around the bottom.



## SS420 (Apr 7, 2011)

I stored my slide out out, Now I am paying for it. I noticed that the trim on the sides began to lift around the bottom. Sure enough the wood had gotten a little wet and swelled. The screws that hold the metal trim on the bottom sides came loose the metal trim that secures the vinyl started to pull away just a little bit. I would guess about 4" in on the bottom is how far the water dampened the wood. 

Seems like a very poor design as the vinyl material on the side did not go all the way to the bottom. But rather stopped about middle of the floor board. 

I am thinking about getting some longer screws and Lap seal and just cleaning the bottom up and sealing and screwing the trim down. Would it be worth cutting some vinyl to completly cover the edge of the floor board, or will the Lap seal do good enough. I probably don't need the longer screws if I just drill new holes in the trim and offset from the current holes as the damage isn't too bad. 

Thanks,


Edit: Went to look at slideout again. The wood is rotten about 6-8 inches in from the outside edge on both ends. Can this be repaired or am I looking at a whole new floor? Also, what kind of money will I be looking at for this repair?


----------

